# Nodak snows



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

hey fellas, I did a little scouting in SD around webster last weekend since I was in the area anyway for MN opening weekend. I saw a small flock of snows and was wondering if anyone in nodak was seeing snows yet? I'll be heading up your way in 3 1/2 weeks and was hoping to use a small snow spread 5-6 dz with the canada and mallard dekes to attract any passing snows while we field hunt greenheads. Thanks in advance


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Your timing should be about right to get into some snows.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

some small flocks around garrison.migration is starting.alot of little canadas


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

snowkiller said:


> some small flocks around garrison.migration is starting.alot of little canadas


Thank you, we will probably be hunting just west of Jamestown but I can imagine what you see is similar to them. a bird count on oak hammock in Manitoba was done this morning and the numbers are through the roof versus the previous years so I'm thinking 2 weeks from now is going to get INSANE


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone with any more reports for Nodak? Scout flocks should be showing up daily in the northern part of the state by now


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

shot 4 on sat all mature blues.1000s of small canadas some specks and snows r starting to show up.migration is west


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

The boys are stacking up the snows in Central Sask. as I type. It is early yet in Nodak but they are coming! Mild weather so far, but by the first of Nov. it should be hot and heavy.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Seen two decent size flocks near the south Dakota border


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

THEY RE HERE :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Get out there and give it to them ......... Lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: 
Good luck to all.......................
Juvie numbers are high easy decoying


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

snows moving in heavy nw nd


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nobody is has been out yet, How has your success been? Should be piling them up with all the juvies by now in ND... :beer:


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

the snows seem to be hear one day then gone the next.Shooting a few but r hard to decoy.Most r going back into canada to feed then dont come back.Colder weather next week with some snow.I will be chasing them starting fri for 10 days


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Snows r coming in full force this morning.40 mph north with lots flying high and lots flying low.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

So has anyone shot any yet???


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Been seeing a few low flying flocks. Most are flying high with no intention of stopping.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Is there still alot snows to come from north dakota I have hunt we'd thru Sunday at lake Thompson by desmet was wounder in if it was still worth going


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Not a lot left in ND and what is left will probably be gone in the next couple days.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

NESD is freezing up fast if not frozen already. Had great hunting through Tuesday but a lot of birds pulled out of the sand lake area Tuesday afternoon, IMO, as the water froze for the most part and with the forecast temps I would figure it is about done here. Deeper water may hold some longer if it stays open, but below freezing during the day and below zero at night is going to have me prepping ice fishing gear soon.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

slough said:


> Not a lot left in ND and what is left will probably be gone in the next couple days.


 Wrong by a few days anyways. There were millions of snow geese in ND on November 12th.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Went up through the sand lake and Sisseton area today, still some flocks but nowhere near where it was sun/mon/tues.

Most the water except for bigger deeper lakes is froze.


----------

